# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT-JTAG - Zte AC2736 -Nokia 1255 - Huawei C31 Support

## Shamseldeen Victory

ORT-JTAG - Zte AC2736 -Nokia 1255 - Huawei C31 Support  *ORT - JTAG UPDATE* 
[ 15 May 2011 ]  *Description :*   *Zte Ac2736*  *Nokia 1255[ thx to King_Of_Rajasthan]* *Huawei c31*   *Public Discussion Thread:*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## اليكو

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااا

----------

